# اللحام بشعاع الليزر



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (28 مايو 2009)

اخواني واخواتي في هذا المنتدي الرائع والمفيد جدا الان حمل كتاب اللحام بشعاع اليزر للفائدة وما تنسوني من صالح الدعوات


----------



## ابو محمود (31 مايو 2009)

thanks ya Man
we waiting more


----------



## المتكامل (31 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا على مجهودك


----------



## ابو محمود (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب
وهدية مقبوله
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bash98ar (7 يونيو 2009)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

